# What do you eat on the mountain?



## burtonMd (Dec 27, 2008)

I was thinking that maybe I would eat at the lodge, but then realized it would be way overpriced and pretty crappy food. Then I thought about going to some restraunt outside the resort, but i dont feel like wasting an hour driving around and waiting for food. So now i'm trying to decide what to pack. Any body else do this? What do you bring? :dunno:


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I like to bring ramen noodles. Quick, easy, and cheap.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

eat a high carb breakfast before getting to the resort, eat like a king, drink a water for every 2 hours of riding you do, good for you but kinda hard to carry around i know, a camelback is best but still.. carrying stuff on the hill sux, so anyway, bring some candy, trail mix, almonds for your pocket.. a little snack makes a difference when your burning close to 1000 calories an hour when riding hard, pick your pleasure for lunch but you dont need to go overboard otherwise your gonna feel sluggish when you head back out ... more water and snack if you like for the rest of the day ... then go BIG at dinner and refuel your body with lots of carbs again and eat like a king once more, not only does this help your day but it will greatly help your 2nd day of consecutive riding if thats the case, if not, apply the big meal and carbs to your night before and you will be ready to ride


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I eat a hearty breakfast before snowboarding. I like to eat corn beef hash with scrambled eggs and pancakes. For lunch, if I eat in the lounge it is a pizza or burger with beer. When I pack my own lunch, it is usually sandwiches. I also pick up Subway before going to the mountain so I can eat that for lunch occasionally.

I drink lots of water or Gatorade. I prefer Gatorade for the electrolytes 

If you are on a bigger mountain, you can pack some protein bars. Those Cliff bars are tasty and will give you energy.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

normally have a bacon egg and cheese for breakfast before i leave the house... stop before we get there get something that'll tie me over till lunch i usually pack peanut butter and jelly. 

but chili bread bowls in the lodge are pretty irrestible and usually get one of those too


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

like others have said, Huge breakfast! plus that get's me prairie doggin at hotel in the morning instead of on slopes 

then 2 pbj's, water/gatorade, and cookies.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

oatmeal with bananas for breakfast... usually pack a lunch of two sandwiches (eating one on the way down the mtn) two more bananas some oranges and a lil debby cake ... I take two one quart things of bottled water leaving one at the base of the two main lifts that I ride and take drinks when we get down each time...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> oatmeal with bananas for breakfast... usually pack a lunch of two sandwiches (eating one on the way down the mtn) two more bananas some oranges and a lil debby cake ... I take two one quart things of bottled water leaving one at the base of the two main lifts that I ride and take drinks when we get down each time...


Really? I thought you eat burritos for substanance and snow for liquids.

As for your water thing, I would be so paranoid of what people might do to my water.


----------



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, usually my lunch on the mountain consist of two slices of homebaked dark danish "Rugbrød" (or rye-bread if translated) with a bit of ham & cheese in between.

For those that don't know what this is, it's baked without yeast on rye and wheat flour, with whole rye grains in. One of these breads can in a bad situation be used quite well as a club, and two thick slices of it (if homebaked, the bought stuff is baked using a little yeast to make it lighter, but what's the point then?) will leave you full for the next four hours!

And it's a small enough lunch that you can pack it in your pocket without trouble, so no need for a backpack


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Beer

/10char


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Leo said:


> Really? I thought you eat burritos for substanance and snow for liquids.
> 
> As for your water thing, I would be so paranoid of what people might do to my water.


well depending on when I go towards the hill I will many times stop and grab a 99 cent burrito at del taco ... and as far as the water its slc so people are cool here .. theres normally a big pile of water bottles juice gatorade etc at the bottom of lifts


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

Protein BAHHSSSS


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

i bring a cooler and stash it in my locker or in basket check. Fruit, salad, sandwiches, crackers and cheese, tuna salad, egg salad, soup is great too, but the sodium kills me. Cliff bars for the pockets, rice krispies treats are great for the pockets too. You could bring a cooler or your pack and stash it in basket check. If basket check on your hill works the way it does here, it's about 5 bucks for as many ins and outs as you need all day, if it fits in a basket, you can check it. And don't forget to pack the beer. At the rate I drink beer, $6/beer adds fuckin up!


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe it's just because I'm young still, but I'll eat some butter toast, go the whole day drinking one gatorade, then stop at the gas station on the way home and buy precisely one family sized bag of cheeze puffs, 2 snickers, and 1 mountain dew.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Leo said:


> I eat a hearty breakfast before snowboarding. I like to eat corn beef hash with scrambled eggs and pancakes. For lunch, if I eat in the lounge it is a pizza or burger with beer. When I pack my own lunch, it is usually sandwiches. I also pick up Subway before going to the mountain so I can eat that for lunch occasionally.
> 
> I drink lots of water or Gatorade. I prefer Gatorade for the electrolytes
> 
> If you are on a bigger mountain, you can pack some protein bars. Those Cliff bars are tasty and will give you energy.


that corn beef hash is so damn good girl doesnt like the breath though so it always comes with a pack of gum:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Ill make a crunchy Peanut butter and honey sandwich on 9 grain bread, its a texture experience  and whenever i can i keep a powerbar in my pocket, Either Vanilla Crisp or Cookies and Cream. I like keeping a few jolly ranchers in my pocket too, make the ride up the lift nice hahahaha.


----------

